# Has any one heard of Celox? Stops bleeding...



## Safety123 (Aug 26, 2011)

I came accross this stuff and it looks good. My friend used it when she had cut her finger on the butcher knife. It's FDA approved and is suppose to even stop bleeding for people who are on blood thinners. Looking to add it...


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Celox*

Celox seems to be a great product for treating hemmorhage. I would recommend the Celox z-fold bandge or the syrringe applicator, since these will be the most effective at treating penetrating trauma and severe arterial bleeds.

Celox is fairly expensive, so I would recommend saving it for really bad wounds after other hemmorage control efforts have failed.

This would be an excellent addition to anyone's emergency medical kit.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Celox as well as the couple of other labels are a VERY critical addition IMHO to everyones wmergency/trauma kit. I have 3 different size packets of the "bloodstopper" granuels (2 packets of each) in my bag along with 5-6 of the "gauze packs" I have on two occasions used one or the other. As I drive a truck to Louisville ky/ Jeffersonville In. daily I have come up on several car accidents usually before EMS has arrived. These products have I truly believe helped control sever bleeding and maybe saved a couple of lives. Please I suggest EVERYONE get a couple packages and read the directions and even check out some on line videos on proper use of it.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

The last time I updated our first aid kit, I ran across a reference to Celox and researched it. Apparently it is the first line of defense for combat injuries, and stops major bleeds quickly.

Thanks for the question, it reminds me that the kits need updating again, as the Celox info was obtained quite some time ago.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got Quikclot, but I think now I might get some Celox trauma gauze also


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

a product I have but have not used is tramadex. there are several on the market some can be wash off with water. If you have to put it in a wound without fully cleaning it, then when you can clean out the wound in a more sterile area, you will be able to get the wound fully cleaned out before stitching. be sure to check the use of your clotting product both before (putting on the wound) and after (cleaning and stitching).


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Celox*

Celox forms a gel clot deep in the wound. Celox can also be injected deep in a wound (such as a gunshot or puncture wound) with a syrringe applicator. After bleeding is controlled, Celox should not be removed---the body will automatically absorb it as the wound heals.

However, clay or kaolin-based clotting agents such as QuikClot do not absorb and must be removed within 24 hours. QuikClot should only be used externally and can't be introduced deep into a wound cavity like Celox can.

Both Celox and QuikClot are great products and can save lives, but for the reasons I just discussed, it seems that Celox would be superior in the remote environment where access to health care or advanced wound care within 24 hours is not an option.

Always be extremely careful when removing any clotting agent or wound packing material from a wound. This can cause bleeding to reoccur, especially if a major artery is involved. Improper removal can also introduce infection to the site.

Maybe we should start a thread on wound care in the remote environment for further discussion.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

jumper13 said:


> Always be extremely careful when removing any clotting agent or wound packing material from a wound. This can cause bleeding to reoccur, especially if a major artery is involved. Improper removal can also introduce infection to the site.


True, But again that goes as well for just about any kind of bandaging you use for a bad injury. Even guaze bandages once applied should remain in place until proper medical treatment such as a ER or Doctors office. As you know removing such bandages could result in reopening a wound and starting bleeding again.


----------



## Safety123 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Celox Site*

Hi all thanks for all the info. This is the Celox site: Celox - Stops Bleeding Fast, Hemophilia, vonWillebrands, Blood Thinners, Stop Nosebleed, Bleeding Problems, Bleeding Injury
You can buy products directly from there. I don't think it's expensive at all for what it does and based upon what I read it is made from Chitosan which is all natural. Whatever is left in the body turns into glucosamine which lubricates out joints so we get double plus. I called and ordered the starter pack and the folks were super friendly. They have other ones for schools, summers, etc.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Agents such as Celox, QuikClot have a niche role in the field. *They augment basic techniques and methods--BUT they do not replace them*. In fact, there are some notable precautions. Specific training is highly recommended for any of these measures. There are private organizations out there that conduct classes on field use.

I'm trying to type this from memory...

Gauze is preferred because it is much more easily controlled during application. Granules/granule dust can get displaced or blow to bad places (eyes, chest cavity, etc.). Gauze packs faster, is easier to control and is a seamless integration with the techniques we're already familiar with.

Do not apply to chest wounds. Be careful around the abdominal cavity as this stuff can do some damage (albeit they're a lot safer than they used to be. High temps/burns/tissue damage associated with earlier products). Use on severe wounds--not on every wound "just in case". There may be hospital complications for some of these products. Responders or hospital staff must be notified of use.

AGAIN, you need to find out when and how to use it before you throw it in your kit.


----------



## mtnscout (Oct 9, 2008)

There's videos from these companies showing how to use their products on youtube. Check them out, pretty useful.


----------



## Safety123 (Aug 26, 2011)

*In re to Burns and CELOX - NOT TRUE!*

Celox Granules are not in "dust form" it is a granule form so it is not displaced as as dust would be. Also, Celox DOES NOT burn. There is no cauterizing agent in it as there is in Quick Clot and others. I have tried those before having tried CELOX and those burned!

As far as expensive goes. I don't know about all of you but I would rather spend $20 and save my life or even look at it as saving thousands from a hospital visit if it can be taken care of at home. Obviously if something is severe enough it should be treated with medical care but for something like a nosebleed, the CELOX nosebleed dressings saves you such a headache and all that time waiting to be seen at the emergency room.

I am also on *blood thinners* so it is critical for me to have something on hand just in case of an emergency.When it did happened to me all I did was insert the dressing into my nostril, apply pressure for 30 seconds and done! No more bleeding, and no blood all over my shirt.

I think value is to be looked at in this case not price.


----------

